# Blue ram not eating



## nano_cube (Mar 6, 2005)

I recently got two blue rams. Now, there is only one. I decided if it survives by this weekend, I will try with another ram. But getting back to the point, my blue ram is not eating. I have tried sinking the food, putting it in a smaller tank within the tank, and turning the lights off while im feeding it, as they eat at night. Nothing has worked, and im afraid that my lone ram might suffer a fate similiar to his friend. I think it might just be old age, because they are full grown, but I cant be sure. Can I please have some help? I dont want my ram to die!


BTW, sorry i posted this in central american b4


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Have you tried soaking the food in a little garlic juice? Garlic is sometimes used as an appetite enhancer. :wink:


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine never ate flake food. Try some small quantities of frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Have you checked your water lately, bad water usually affects on their appetite.


----------

